# Aluminium soakers - flashings required?



## homeowner2022 (4 mo ago)

Hi, I'm currently having a new roof and porch put on, but am unsure about the finishing steps at the interface of the tiles and rendered wall.

The roof interfaces with two timber dormer cheeks, and a one masonry dormer cheek.

Currently, aluminium soakers have been installed under the tiles, finishing against the wall. My question is:

1) should a flashing now be installed on the wall, overlapping/protecting the soakers, with the render then bought down to slightly overlap the flashing and the edge finished with a bell bead.

Or

2) Should the render bead be installed directly overlapping the soaker, and not bother with the flashing?

Have looked online but can't seem to find a definitive answer. I'm a bit concerned that without a flashing there's a risk of issues in the future which will them mean having to hack the render off! I've attached a few pics to hopefully make the situation a bit clearer.

Thanks for any replies.


----------

